

Ask HN: Should there not be a save option on every story? - kinnth

Is it just me or is it not nice to have a small save button that would save all your stories in your user.  At the moment I have a bookmark folder for it, but it seems impractical.  I want to simply click save of HN and keep it stored within my HN realm? Does this not make sense?
======
mooism2
The upvote button does that.

Stories you've upvoted appear here ---
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=kinnth> \--- there is a link from your
profile page.

